# There's an ap for projection



## ruinexplorer (May 30, 2011)

I just heard about an ap for the iPhone that is a projector calculator (apstore link). I was wondering if anyone has used it and if it is worthwhile. Of course, I don't own an iPhone and have no plans to own one, but still thought this might be interesting to see if it's a worthwhile program.


----------



## derekleffew (May 30, 2011)

From iPhone/iPodTouch/iPad Apps for Theatre - ControlBooth :

> ProjectorCalc ($5.99) -D!HV Lighting
> 
> Software designed to determine the size of a projected image, given the variables such as length away from screen, lens ect. It also estimates the amount of keystoning needed for such a result.



Next time I meet a projectionist , I'll ask him/her (can't recall ever meeting a female projectionist) if it's worthwhile or not.


----------



## Footer (May 30, 2011)

AV tools for android has most of these functions with the exception of the offset/keystone calculator.


----------



## chausman (May 30, 2011)

In the app store, some people like it, some don't. I know it is a dollar cheaper then the one Derek quoted. 5 five star ratings, 6 four stars, and a total of 5 stars for 3, 2, and 1 star ratings so it must be popular.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 30, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> From iPhone/iPodTouch/iPad Apps for Theatre - ControlBooth :
> 
> 
> Next time I meet a projectionist , I'll ask him/her (can't recall ever meeting a female projectionist) if it's worthwhile or not.



Not surprised that someone had listed it already. 

Just made me wonder if it's all that handy or if it really is better than just using my calculator on my non "smart" phone.

Sad to say, I'm not sure if I've met any female projectionists either. Makes me think we need to work on that.


----------



## richbate (May 31, 2011)

Hello, 

I used to be tech manager at a cinema in Newcastle, we had a female projectionist! doesn't sound like any of you have met her tho.. 

that app looks good, but I'm a cheapskate when it comes to apps. 
Projection Calculator Pro - Projector to Screen Distance is a big help and it's free. not on your phone sadly.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, someone must like it: Projection Product Of The Year, Software/App: ProjectorCalc By Michael Kohler


----------

